# Drift / Oppsett i Oslo området, Norge

## atleberg

Er smådesperat nå så jeg håper at noen her kan hjelpe.

Trenger å leie inn en person til å konfigurere opp en ny server for email, spamfilter og web siden vår gamle server snart tar kvelden og det er raskere å sette opp et nytt system enn å finne ut hva som er galt med det gamle. Du bør ha god kjennskap til MySQL, QMail, SpamAssassin og Apache/Php siden vi må overføre gamle brukerkontoer over til det nye systemet. Det nye (gentoo) systemet må også settes opp fra scratch.

Vanligvis ville jeg gjort dette selv, men på grunn av ekstremt stor ordrepågang er det ikke lenger tid til sånt.

Kontakt meg gjerne på atle ÆT multimedia.no også.

-atle

Mod edit: Spaminlägg borttaget 31/12 2007.  --kallamej

----------

